# Can my tortoise eat alfalfa sprouts ?



## susieque2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

Can my baby tortoise eat alfalfa sprouts?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2013)

If you can eat it, your tortoise can eat it, in moderation, of course.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2013)

I feed alfalfa sprouts to my tortoises. I mix it in with other greens and feed it no more than once or twice a week.


----------

